# Montipora cap



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Good afternoon,

I have a few questions about my Montipora cap.

I am not too sure if it is bleaching or if there is a pest feasting on it. 

Tank is established and sumped
Salinity is a steady 35
Temp is a steady 79'
PH is 8.3
Alk is a steady 9.3
Cal is a steady 420
Mag is a steady 1350
**I went through a bit of a Mag spike due to over dosing but it was caught at 1500
Nitrates are at 5
Lights are LED- 10 hour whites, 12 hours blues
**In other words, the tank is stable across the board.**

I am seeing growth and polyp extension, not "great" polyp extension but extension none the less. 

As you can see by the pictures it is very "blotchy" and I am not too sure why.

I cant see anything feeding on it
Clowns like to host to it because it is close to a nem but other than that, perfect location for light, I run a high flow tank so it would not be waste collection.

I just dont know so I thought to put it out there and hope that someone can chime in and help.

Thank you in advance.

Mike


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

if it was monti eating flatworms then you would have white spots where they ate the tissue and the skeleton is exposed.
you said your clowns like to host it? it could be that they're irritating it so that the polyps aren't opening.
it might also be getting too much flow since your gyre is directly above it. same thing happened to a couple of my montis when i replaced the mp10 with a gyre.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

IS this a new piece or have you grown out to it current size?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Your parameters perfect for me , more light+ ..and more flow


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I would just dip in case to be sure


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

explor3r said:


> I would just dip in case to be sure


I'm actually really glad you chimed in sir. 
This is the montipora undata from your display.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

MPreston said:


> I'm actually really glad you chimed in sir.
> This is the montipora undata from your display.


No matter where you get your corals everyone should keep the practice of dipping pests are part of nature as algae and sometime we just have to be on top of it.
Im sure you got this from me a while ago maybe 5 months ago and if you have them since then it would it be gone long ago.
Good luck and try cutting a part that is not pealing or dying so maybe you can save it and grow it again.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

explor3r said:


> No matter where you get your corals everyone should keep the practice of dipping pests are part of nature as algae and sometime we just have to be on top of it.
> Im sure you got this from me a while ago maybe 5 months ago and if you have them since then it would it be gone long ago.
> Good luck and try cutting a part that is not pealing or dying so maybe you can save it and grow it again.


There is no doubt that dipping is an important part of responsible reef kepping, just like QT'n new fish friends. I'll be honest, when we moved, I did not dip when the display was set up again.

The reference to the purchase from your display was in no way an accusation. 
Maybe you can assist in some knowledge as you kept this beast beautiful for a very longtime- additives etc.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

MPreston said:


> There is no doubt that dipping is an important part of responsible reef kepping, just like QT'n new fish friends. I'll be honest, when we moved, I did not dip when the display was set up again.
> 
> The reference to the purchase from your display was in no way an accusation.
> Maybe you can assist in some knowledge as you kept this beast beautiful for a very longtime- additives etc.


Mike don't worry not taking it as an accusation  and also I said about how long you have the piece to get the pest thing out of question.
My first though was a spike of your chemistry or a swing but if you say is stable then thats out of the equation.
Another tough I mentioned to you was strong direct flow might cause that so make sure you are not blasting that piece with power head.
Let us know how it goes and as I said before try making a frag so in case it keeps dying/pealing/ or whatever is happening to it you can grow a colony again.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Update*

I wanted to thank everyone for the advice on the undata.

Gave it more light and a stronger flow and the whole colony is making a quick recovery. Great coloration and polyp extension.

I think it was a combo of a few things but the light and the water movement were the biggest factors.

I also "tweeked" my parameters alittle bit and it seems to adjusting and appreciating it alittle more. 
Dropped my Alk to 8.5, calcium stayed at 450 and mag stayed at 1350.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Update*

Alittle update on the undata.

I recently upgraded lighting- stuck with LED**

Stayed constant on parameters

Added alittle more flow and the undata has made a full recovery, now I am seeing growth again.

If I thought this thing was big before- holy hanna.

Thnx everyone for the suggestions- without you guys the Monti would have been lost.


----------

